# Music to vape by...



## DavyH (4/6/20)

I can’t find anything like this, so...

vaping is so much less than mundane than smoking, so it really needs a soundtrack. What’s yours?

Something trippy to kick off with. I’d suggest a fruity ice to go with this:


----------

